# Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln



## keilerkopf (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Angelns,
nachdem meine gestrige Zandernacht, für die ich mir heute extra nen freien Tag gegönnt hatte, aufgrund eines Unfalls mit meinem Messer sehr viel kürzer war als gedacht und in der Unfallchirurgie eines Krankenhauses endete, wollte ich kurz mal berichten und nen Tipp loswerden.
Ich stand dann also erstmal da am See weit weg von daheim und hatte nix dabei, was auch nur ansatzweise getaugt hätte die Blutung zu stillen oder sowas in der Art. Also mußte das gesamte Gerät eingepackt und mit dem Fahrrad die Heimreise angetreten werden. Mein Weg sah dann so ähnlich aus wie bei Hänsel und Gretel, nur mit roten Farbtupfern statt Brotkrumen... 

Habe daraufhin mal nach was passendem gesucht für solche Fälle. Es gibt so kleine Erste Hilfe Päckchen für Krafträder, die kosten knappe 5€ (enthalten Binden, Mull, Pflaster etc.) und passen in fast jede Jackentasche/ Kiste etc...
Meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Investition, die ich auch gleich getätigt habe heute.

Vielleicht als kleinen Tipp sehen, da sowas ja jedem passieren kann (bis gestern mir glücklicherweise noch nicht).

Also, Petri Heil noch.

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

hatte mal bei einer meinungsverschiedenheit bzgl. kiemengriff mit einem hecht 4 blutige finger...und aufm boot. da ging nix mehr mit pflaster (woran ich immerhin gedacht hatte) - und so war das schleimige handtuch dran...mit sicherheit nicht optimal!


----------



## Hannibal78 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

richtig, hab mir sowas für den fall des falles auch mal zugelegt. bisher hab ich's zum glück noch nicht gebraucht. empfehlenswert ist auch desinfektionsmittel. hab da so ne kleine sprühflasche!


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Moin KK...
Sowas kenne ich nur von samstäglichen Vorbereitungen für einen Angelurlaub, die dann in der Nähstation des örtlichen Gemeindekrankenhauses enden... |bigeyes|uhoh:
Son Päckschn ist in meinem Rucksack immer dabei - und war bislang bei mir noch nicht im EInsatz (abgesehen von Allergietabletten, die da auch drin rumlümmeln). Eine kleines aber nicht unwichtiges Utensil, das definitiv empfehlenswert ist!!!
In diesem Sinne - gute Besserung! #h


----------



## Barsch-Guru (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Mahlzeit,

kann ich Dir nur beipflichten!! Bei mir gehört das seit ca. 5 Jahren, nachdem ich mir mit chirurgischer Präzision die Fingerkuppe abgetrennt habe, zur Standardausrüstung bei Angelausflügen! Ich musste da nämlich auch ca. 6 Kilometer mit dem Fahrrad fahren bis ich zu Hause war. Ich hab mir damals (weiß nicht ob das wirklich gut ist!) ne 20er Shimano Technium drumrum gebunden, dass das aufhört mit der Bluterei. Jetzt kann ich nen Druckverband machen mit dem Zeugs was ich da mit schleppe!

PS: Fingerkuppe wurde mit 6 Stichen wieder angepflanzt und funzt wieder!

Grüße Alex


----------



## bazawe (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Verbandszeug, Desinfektionsmittel und ein guter Seitenschneider sind immer in meinen Spinnfischerrucksack dabei.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

apropo seitenschneider ... 
wollte ich auch grade empfehlen ! ... 
hab mir letzten sommer nen schönen fetten drilling durch den finger gezogen ^^ ... bei der "handlandung" von nem hecht ^^ .. das ding war so 70 cm ich also gedacht heb ich mal schnell an der schnur rein ... pustekuchen der schüttelt sich und ... haken bohrt sich in meinen finger ( durch das gewicht der hechtes koplett durch xP ) ... naja der hecht war released und ich hab erstmal blööd geguckt .... 
dank der wunderbaren qualität meiner drillinge ham die im krankenhaus ( 2 stunden weg) dann erstmal eine Zange kaputt gemacht und ne neue aus der OP anfordern müssen ! .... 
naja das ganze endeten mit dem aufgeschnittenem finger weil die der haken nicht durchgekniffen gekriegt haben xD .... 
ich war um eine erfahrung reicher ... hab mir aber immer noch keinen landehandschuh angelegt ... ( |kopfkrat schön doof eigentlich )

lg


----------



## NoSaint (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> hab mir aber immer noch keinen landehandschuh angelegt ... ( |kopfkrat schön doof eigentlich )




Mir ist es zum Glück noch nicht passiert, dass ich mir nen Haken irgendwo rein gerammt hab, aber ob da son Landehandschuh hilft? Ich denk son Haken dringt da auch ein...


----------



## Bobster (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Bobster's First Aid !

Landehandschuh
Knippex Seitenschneider
Fahrrad "Erste Hilfe Set"
...zusätzliche Pflaster...
Ein "Fläschchen" *Kodan Tinktur Forte*
zur Desinfektion sowie eine kleine
Tube *Tyrosur Gel* als Lokalantibiotikum
alles schön klein verpackt in einem 
Erste Hilfe Set für Fahrrad, Sport und Urlaub
aus dem ALDI im Angebot für 3.99 €

...immer dabei.

Denn all das was hier so beschrieben wird ist mir schon passiert !

Erfahrung macht auch kluch

Bobster


----------



## bodenseepeter (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Jetzt angel ich schon sooooo lange.... Aber der Verbandskasten fehlt mir im Rucksack. Schön blöd von mir. Wird morgen gleich geändert!


----------



## MeyerChri (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

also ich habe immer angelhaken und angelschnur dabei....
haken vorm öhr abgeknipst,widerhaken plattgedrückt schnur ran und denn wird die schnittwunde schöööön genäht!! #d


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Da geht kein Haken durch - habs schon getestet - Jerk in die Hand genommen und mit aller Kraft gedrückt unf gezogen - da piekt nix durch



sehr gut ... also eine sinnvolle investition ? ... 
war mir mit 25 euro oder so bisher immer zu teuer ...


----------



## manolo86 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Habe auch immer so ein Päckchen Motorradverbandszeug dabei, da ich öfters auch mal alleine angeln gehe. Kostet auch höchstens 5 euro und falls ich es i-wann mal brauchen werde, werde ich froh sein es dabei zu haben.
Habe mir zusätzlich noch eine Zeckenzange in die Tasche gelegt. Ist wohl auch sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Wo kauft man so etwas? in der Apotheke?
Werde mir so etwas auch zulegen, hab zwar 1. Hilfe Krams im Auto, aber lieber nochmal eines in der Angeltasche.


----------



## Brummel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Oh man, jetzt wo ich den Thread hier lese merke ich erst daß ich solche (Un...) Fälle bisher gar nicht einkalkuliert hab |rolleyes.
Werd mich auch gleichmal nach einem Erste Hilfeset umsehen, sicher ist sicher.

@Martin#h,
brauchst den Hecht nur vorsichtig auf den Rücken legen, zärtlich zwischen Schwanz-und Bauchflossen kraulen (3-5 sek., nich länger) und der Schnabel geht auf wie'n Scheunentor #6.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Allrounder_85 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Genau so gehts mir auch gerade,wenn man jetz mal so drüber nachdenkt...hab ja nun auch schon so einige heikle Momente hinter mir,meistens sinds Hechte gewesen die ja nunmal auch mit entsprechenden Argumenten ausgestattet sind,und son Angel Messer muss ja auch scharf sein und wird gepfleget und geschärft..und geschärft und so weiter. Wenn ich mir dann mal überleg beim NAchtangeln+Messer +Einmal nicht aufgepasst...Jackpot!!


----------



## Palerado (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Bei denen kannst Du dann den Shwanzwurzelgriff ansetzen.
Was meisnt Du was die ruhig sind!

Aber im Ernst. Wo bekommt man sowas denn her? Ich kann ja nicht ewig warten bis ein Discounter das im Angebot hat.


----------



## Brummel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

@ Palerado,  meinst Du jetzt ein Erste Hilfeset oder den "Landehandschuh"?

Glaube gestern noch so einen Pflasterkasten bei einem Netto-Laden gesehen zu haben, nach so einem Handschuh hab ich grad mal in Google gesucht, eventuell sind die ja auch etwas günstiger zu finden als für 25,- muntere Mücken #c.

Gruß Brummel#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



Brummel schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt wo ich den Thread hier lese merke ich erst daß ich solche (Un...) Fälle bisher gar nicht einkalkuliert hab |rolleyes.
> Werd mich auch gleichmal nach einem Erste Hilfeset umsehen, sicher ist sicher.


 
dem tu ich auchso! :g

dickes Danke an den TE für´s drauf-aufmerksam-Machen #6#6


----------



## Ben-CHI (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

@TE: Vielen Dank.

Wenn ich mal so die letzten Jahre beim Nachtangeln passieren lasse dann fallen mir auch so ein paar Situationen ein die eines Verbandskastens benötigt hätten.

Allerdings würde ich zusätzlich zu meinen Verbands-Kasten immer frisches Leitungswasser mitnehmen.Komischerweise hab ich mir tendenziell öfter was ins Auge geschmiert/geschossen als mich mit dem Haken gepierct.

Ganz schlimm hats mal meinen Angelkollegen erwischt.Vorweg gesagt er ist, ums mal milde auszudrücken, etwas allergisch auf alles mögliche.
Wir sitzen schön beim Nachtangeln mit dem Rücken zum Feuer.Ich denke mir schon die ganze Zeit " was macht der als in seinem Gesicht rum und kratzt sich" bis er sich plötzlich zu mir umdreht und sein Gesicht in den Schein des Feuers hält.
Ich sag Euch, Axel Schulz nach seinem letzten Kampf war ein Scheiss dagegen.
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/3400/p0611061.jpg

Grund dafür war ein winziger Käfer der ihm ins Augen geflogen ist und wir hatten nix dabei um das mal auszuspülen....

Naja das nurmal als Tip für die "etwas Allergischen" unter Euch.

Grüße Benny


----------



## Stachelritter86 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Mahlzeit Jungs, 

die Sache mit den Medi-Packs ist wirklich wichtig. Man hat zwar nen Verbandskasten im Auto, aber wie oft ist man beim Angeln weit weg von dem, sodass er im Notfall auch nichts hilft. Gerade für Bootsangler lohnt sich also die Investition, aber auch sonst schadet es nicht, ein kleines Päckchen dabeizuhaben. 

Ich konnte mit meinem schon mal die wunderschönen Beine einer noch hübscheren jungen Dame, die beim Fahradfahren an der Donau auf Rollsplit gestürzt und sich die Knie aufgeschlagen hat, lange begaffen ähhh, verarzten. 

Die Teile gibts eigentlich in der Apotheke, aber auch im Fahradladen bzw. Motorradgeschäft müsste es sowas geben. Teuer sind die auch nicht, kosten so um die 5 EUR. Dazu sollte man sich vielleicht noch ein Desinfektionsspray besorgen. Besonders beim Spinnangeln, wenn man durch hohes Gras latschen muss, kommt man öfter mal an Gefahrenquellen á la rostiger Nagel im Brett vorbei. Bei unpassendem Schuhwerk oder wenns einfach dumm läuft latscht man sich dann das Ding durch den Fuß! Also Augen auf, Medi-Pack mitgenommen und Desinfektionsspray dabei. 

Für die Sparfüchse, denen die 5 Eur zuviel sind, gibts auch zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ihr organisiert euch ein BW-Verbandspächkchen von nem Bundi, oder ihr schaut mal auf das Ablaufdatum eures KFZ-Verbandskastens... Sollte der mal erneuert werden müssen, kann man sich daraus einige Dinge herausnehmen, die immer noch für die Erstversorgung am Wasser taugen, aber nicht mehr ins Auto dürfen. 

beste Grüße und allzeit unfallfreies Angeln!

Markus

PS: Ein guter (!) Seitenschneider gehört ebenfalls in jede Angeltasche und erleichtert ungemein das Abzwicken von Haken, die nicht im Fischmaul gelandet sind...


----------



## keilerkopf (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Mahlzeit,
also ich habe meinen gestern bei Kaufland, geholt, weil ich eh zum Einkaufen da war.

Bin ganz sicher, daß auch Polo, Louis und Hein Gericke sowas im Angebot haben. Bei Baumärkten oder ähnlichen Geschäften mit kleiner Kfz.-Abteilung gibt es die bestimmt auch.

Grüße
keilerkopf

PS: Danke für die Genesungswünsche!


----------



## Kark (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Hallo zusammen,   passend zum thema mein kleiner Unfall von letzter Woche irgendwo Mitten in den schwedischen Schären: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Übeltäter war ein kleiner Hecht der einen großen BusterJerk als Waffe verwendet hat. Mir blieb leider nichts anderes übrig als einen kleinen chirurgischen Eingriff mit meinem Taschenmesser durchzuführen. Der Spass hat auch 15min gedauert. Zum Glück gabs anschliessend keine Entzündung. Und nach Tapen  mit Taschentuch und Isolierband konnte auch direkt mit dem Daumen weitergejerked werden.  Nochmal Glück gehabt....aber ich habe bei jedem weiteren Hecht ein mulmiges Gefühl beim abhaken gehabt...  Grüße  Kark


----------



## King Wetzel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

hast aber nen ordentlichen fang gehabt:vik:|bigeyes|wavey:


----------



## Chris_DA (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis ich habe meine Ausrüstung um ein wichtiges Detail ergänzt obwohl beim Angeln direkt ist mir noch nichts passiert jedoch davor. Früh morgens aufgestanden und das ganze Angelzeug ins Auto geladen. ich denke mir noch so, mach dir noch schnell ein paar Brote zum mitnehmen. Gesagt, getan.
Vor lauter Vorfreude aufs Angeln habe ich etwas ungeschickt die elektrische Brotschneidemaschine bedient. Ein gutes Stück linker Zeigefinger lag im Brotkasten. Zum Glück war jemand zu Hause. 

Konnte zum Glück wieder angenäht werden. An Angeln war natürlich die folgenden Wochen nicht zu denken. :-(

Ich kaufe mein Brot nur noch geschnitten.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> also ich habe immer angelhaken und angelschnur dabei....
> haken vorm öhr abgeknipst,widerhaken plattgedrückt schnur ran und denn wird die schnittwunde schöööön genäht!! #d


 
|supergri ich lass das alles einwachsen in die Haut (Drillinge,abgebrochene Messerklingen etc.) |supergri


----------



## Hannibal78 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



Kark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,   passend zum thema mein kleiner Unfall von letzter Woche irgendwo Mitten in den schwedischen Schären:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uiuiui, da läuft es mir aber kalt den rücken runter... wie hast du den denn rausbekommen?? haste mit dem taschenmesser den daumen aufgeschlitzt oder wie?!?


----------



## Kark (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Jo, ging leider kein weg dran vorbei. musste mit dem messer schneiden bis ich irgendwann den widerhaken frei bekommen habe.
war echt nicht spassig...mein kumpel auf dem boot musste die ganze zeit weggucken.
hoffe sowas passiert mir nie wieder...

gruß

Kark


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall - nur sollte man manchen Hechten vorher auch sagen, dass sie zur Landung das Maul aufmachen müssen



naja ich hatte nicht geplant den hechten ins maul zu greifen sondern eher mit nem besseren gefühl auch bei tiefsitzenden drillingen den kiemengriff ansetzten zu können ! ... 
ich glaub wenn ich mir so nen verbandskasten o.ä anschaffen würde würde ich den genau bei dem angeltrip zu hause vergessen bei dem ich mir nen haken durch den finger zieh ^^

lg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



Kark schrieb:


> musste mit dem messer schneiden bis ich irgendwann den widerhaken frei bekommen habe.



WTF!|bigeyes
Hätte es nicht mehr Sinn gemacht den Haken tiefer reinzudrücken, damit die Spitze und der Widerhaken aus dem Finger rausgucken um das Ganze dann abzuknipsen und den Rest des Hakens rauszuziehen? Ich bin sicher, dass das vergleichsweise nicht ganz so schmerzhaft gewesen wäre.

Ich hatte bisher noch keine nennenswerten Unfälle am Wasser, aber der Thread hat mich doch dazu angeregt mir einen kleinen Verbandskasten zukaufen...


----------



## Slider86 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

erstehilfepäckchen ist bei mir immer im rucksack dabei + schmerztabletten wen mal kopfschmerzen oder rückenschmerzen auftreten sollten


mfg daniel


----------



## Bobster (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Aus eigener und wiederholter, schmerzvoller Erfahrung:

Es ist sinnvoller den Haken im kleinsten Radius aus der
Wunde wieder heraus zu drücken !!!
...und zwar legt man einen Gegenstand/Wiederstand
(Messerseite) auf oder neben der zu erwartenden
Austrittswunde....und dann feste drücken :q
...bis er durch ist :vik:

Abkneifen, Wunde versorgen, weiter angeln !


@Slider86 
_schmerztabletten wen mal kopfschmerzen oder rückenschmerzen auftreten sollten_

Eindeutiges Krankheitsbild für

*Unter- oder Überangelt *


Bobster

P.S.
...bitte mehr Bilder von "Angelwunden"
...könnte der Tröt des Jahres werden |bigeyes


----------



## King Wetzel (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/hakenschenkel-im-unterschenkel.html
 das tat bestimmtt auch wehhhhh


----------



## stroffel (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Tach,
 Meine Empfehlung als Apotheker (und zwar nicht als Werbung sondern als Tipp unter Anglern!):
Ich habe immer zwei Aluderm Verbandspäckchen dabei. Ein kleines und ein großes, damit kann man alle mittleren und großen Wunden versorgen. Der Vorteil ist dass die päckchen Aluminium bedampfte Wundauflagen integriert haben, die nicht wie Mullkompressen mit der Wunde verkleben. Außerdem nehmen die beiden Päckchen noch weniger Platz als ein Motorrad Verbandskasten der natürlich auch geeignet ist. Beides würde ich auf jeden fall um ein Desinfektionsmittel ergänzen. Für die Platzsparer entweder Alkoholtupfer oder Kodan tinktur forte, das gibts als 6 ml Fläschchen, das man auch immer noch unterbringen kann. Octenisept gibt es als 50 ml Spray nimmt ein bisschen mehr Platz weg brennt aber nicht so.


----------



## flexxxone (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

moin,

wo wir gerade beim Thema sind...

Was kann ich tun, wenn ich in eine unbemerkte Wunde Aal- oder Welsblut bekomme und dass erst mitbekomme, wenn's passiert ist? |bigeyes

Wie beim Petermännchen - heiß Wasser drüber, bzw irgendwie erhitzen?

Und gibt es eigentlich noch andere Fischarten in unseren heimischen Binnengewässern die uns "gefährlich" werden könnten? |kopfkrat

Mal von scharfen Zähnen oder Stachelflossen abgesehen... ich meine Schleim oder Blut, wie bei den beiden oben genannten.

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## stroffel (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Man sollte die Wunde erst ausspülen. Am besten mit leitungswasser oder Mineralwasser was man gerade zur Hand hat und die Wunde dann Desinfizieren. Am besten mit einem alkoholhaltischen (Ethanol, Isopropanol) Desinfektionsmittel. Wenn man Aal- oder Welsblut auf intakte haut bekommt macht das nicht viel und man kann es mit einigermaßen sauberem See- oder Flusswasser abwaschen. Aufpassen sollte man allerdings, dass man sich das zeug nicht in die Augen reibt.
Außer Wels und Aal ist mir sonst keine fischart bekannt die giftiges Blut oder ähnliches hat und von heißem Wasser und anderen Hausmittelchen wie Öl, Mehl oder sonstige Puder kann ich nur abraten. Es mag zwar sein dass sie die Beschwerden im ersten Moment lindern den tatsächlichen Schaden vergrößern sie jedoch eher.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> WTF!|bigeyes
> Hätte es nicht mehr Sinn gemacht den Haken tiefer reinzudrücken, damit die Spitze und der Widerhaken aus dem Finger rausgucken um das Ganze dann abzuknipsen und den Rest des Hakens rauszuziehen?


Die chance das das klappt ist nahe null ! ... 
wegen des hakenbogens ! ... bei mir guckte sogar auf der anderen seite der haken schon wieder fast ganz raus und es hat nicht geklappt ( wiederhaken war gerade so noch unter der haut ! ... ) aber am anfang hat man ja ehh erstmal so ne art schockzustand da merkt man nicht alles komplett .... trotzdem ... ich hab schon angst vor spritzen und dann noch am eigenen leib rumschneiden ^^ ... nix für mich .... aber beteuben heißt spritze also ... ka was ich besser finde xP


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

tja, ich angel auch schon fast 25 jahre und bisher hatte ich nie ein derartiges problemchen ... bisher. letztens hats mir auch bei ner handlandung einer forelle nen drilling vom wobbler in den finger gerammt. 
dank widerhaken gings nicht mehr zurück, also musste der haken durchgedrückt werden - sowas tut ganz schön weh. danach abgeknippst und zurückgeschoben - fertig. die drillinge gegen nen großen einzelhaken getauscht und weitergeangelt ... aber nicht lange, da ich tatsächlich nach einiger zeit nochmal nen haken im selben finger (!!) stecken hatte. diesmal aber leider so unglücklich hinter dem fingernagel bis zum knochen runter, dass esweder vor noch zurück ging.
da half nur noch haken abknippsen, gerödel (vorsichtig!) einpacken und zum krankenhaus fahren: o-ton: ich hab da ein kleines problem...

der doc hatte dann ne spritze verabreicht und den rest vom haken mit ner zange rausgefummelt. für den tag war ich dann bedient.


----------



## matze2720 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

schönes thema:q
heut hats mich auch erwischt. 10 min geangelt. nen kleinen barsch und ein kleiner hecht. den wollte ich mit der hand landen. der kleine kerl hat sich so doll gewährt das er mir den haken direkt zwischen daumen und zeigefinger der linken hand reingedrückt hat. der hecht war natürlich wieder im wasser. natürlich nix zum abknippsen dabeigehabt. 
an dieser stelle vielen dank an den karpfenangler, der mir die haken abgeknippst hat.
dann ab in die rettungstelle. kleine betäubungsspritze, kleiner schnitt mit dem skalpell und ein 30min bad in einer desinfektionslösung. fertig war das ganze. und morgen nochmal zur kontrolle, weil die wundhöhle wohl nicht so schön aussah.
und zu allem überfluss noch ein zettel am auto, dass man dort nicht parken dürfte und der zettelschreiber nun anzeige erstattet.#q
also ein rundum gelungener angeltag#d


----------



## Bobster (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Du bist wirklich nicht zu beneiden-aber solche Tage
kommen und gehen 

Da ich sehr oft mit Wobblern erfolgreich bin (2-3 Drillinge !)
und überwiegend die Handlandung bevorzuge, packe ich
keinen Fisch mehr ohne "Landehandschuh" an.

Gerade das Kopfschlagen feister Hechte oder Barsche
hat mir schon so manchen Drilling ins Fleisch gebohrt und
teilweise wochenlange bakterielle Infektionen zur Folge gehabt.

Deshalb lande ich *fast *nie ohne Landehandschuh!

Bobster


----------



## matze2720 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

wie siehts denn aus mit der haltbarkeit von einem solchen landehandschuh? und geht der drilling da durch?
nicht dass ich dann den handschuh auch nicht mehr auskriege:q
viell. sollte ich mal die paar euro investieren. 
aber ein drillin in neun jahren angeln ist doch kein so schlechter schnitt. aber eigentlich hab ich kein bock nochmal deswegen in der rettungsstelle aufzuschlagen.
schönen tag euch noch#h


----------



## Bobster (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Moin,
kannst ja mal unter "Lindy Landehandschuh"  hier im AB
oder allgemein googeln.
Ist alles zu gesagt und geschrieben worden....und es gibt auch noch andere Fabrikate.


....unsere Katze liebt Ihn :k

Bobster


----------



## Twister_Jigger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Welch ein leidiges Thema, von dem ich leider auch schon betroffen war. Ist allerdings schon vor einigen Jahren passiert, den Sachverhalt lasse ich mal aus...am Ende hatte ich einen 4 er Wurmhaken in meinem linken Zeigefinger. Problematik, der Haken war bis zum Knochen "reingerutscht".

Ab zum Arzt und dort wurde der Haken mittels eines tiefen Schnittes rausgeholt. @ all, das Durchstechen und Abknipsen mag für viele die einfachste und sicherlich für diesen Moment sinnvollste Lösung sein, ABER mit viel Pech wird durch das Durchstehen das Nervengewebe beschädigt.

Ich pauschalisiere mit dieser Aussage nicht, denn meine langjährigen Erfahrung in der Ambulanz, haben für mich so machen Fall bereitgehalten, in denen der "Fänger" ein eingeschränktes oder gar kein Empfinden mehr im Finger hatte.

Einen Erste-Hilfe-Kasten kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, gerade hinsichtlich der Desinfektion von Wunden. Für alle Betroffenen, gute Besserung !


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. März 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

wollte den Threat mal wieder hochholen, und zwar deswegen:

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_18537.htm

denke mal, mit 2,99 EUR für in die Angeltasche kann man da nix verkehrt machen


----------



## maesox (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

*Der gestrige Angeltrip endete bei mir in der BG-Unfallklinik* - so kanns laufen, wenn alles "zusammen paßt"!!

Ich landete auf Wobbler einen knapp maßigen HECHT. Als ich diesen nach der Landung greifen wollte, um ihm die Drillinge zu entfernen, schlug er wie wild mit dem Kopf und erwischte mich mit den zwei freihängenden Drillingen an der linken Hand. Mit jedem Kopfschütteln bohrten sich die Haken mehr ins Fleisch.

Mit einer freien Hand abhaken oder den Fisch totschlagen, ist schlicht u ergreifend unmöglich, wenn man mit der anderen Hand "eins" mit dem Hecht ist. Er wickelte sich mitsamt Vorfach um die Hand, so dass ich nicht mal sah, wo die Haken "saßen". Ich spürte es aber dafür mehr als deutlich.

Beide Drillinge saßen bis weit über den Wiederhaken im Fleisch|bigeyes

Den einen Drilling bekam ich, dachdem der eine Haken vom Fisch gelöst wurde, noch aus dem Daumenballen. Der Andere saß dafür übelst tief über dem Gelenk des kleinen Fingers.







Bis dahin war die Sache ja eigentlich noch fast lustig, doch als man mir in der Klinik sagte, dass der Haken sehr knapp die Sehne und das Gelenk verfehlt hatte, war der Spaß vorbei. 





Die Folge wäre eine sofortige OP inkl stationärer Aufentalt gewesen - als Glück gehabt!!


Möchte nicht wissen, was ein etwa gut 80er Hecht u großen Swimbaitdrillingen mit meiner Hand gemacht hätte!!

In Zukunft werde ich wieder zu meinem Lindy Landehandschuh greifen, wenns ans lösen geht.

*Also seid vorsichtig!!!!!!*#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Man Matze ey, Du machst ja Sachen  ... 

Nun ja, alles Gute weiterhin für den Heilungsprozess...


Gruß Mike


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

@ maesox

Das ist auch immer die Gefahr beim Kiemendeckelgriff, wenn man vorher nicht sieht, wo der Köder ist. Gerade bei Wobblermodellen mit mehreren Drillingen.
Bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, nehme ich den Kescher.

Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## jungangler 93 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

naja braucht keinen kiemengriff. ich hab mal ne gute forelle an ner leichten rute gedrillt. ich  dachte sie sei ausgedrillt und wollte sie landen. meine hand war ca. 5cm von ihrem kopf weg als sie eine starke flucht startete. der haken schlitzte aus und durch die federwirkung der rute durchschlug der vordere (japan) drilling meines wobblers meinen kleinen finger der linken hand. naja war mit wiederhaken einemal mittig durch. krankenhaus ect und bald war meine hand wieder ok. jetzt greif ich immer in die schnur bevor ich den fisch (egal welchen) lande.


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

@maesox: 
Kleiner Tipp: Kescher + Rachensperre + Lösezange


----------



## maesox (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Danke dir für den "TIP" aber für mich kommt im Fall eines Releasens ein Kescher bzw ein Rachensperrer niemals in Frage#d

Das ist einfach blöde gelaufen...selbst schuld. Nächstes Mal  werde ich vorsichtiger agieren und notfalls meinen Landehandschuh (der Schnitt u Stichfest ist) anziehen#6
Kleine und nicht ausgedrillte Hechte sind immer mit Vorsicht zuz genießen, erst recht wenn der Wobbler mit drei Owner-Drillingen außen hängt..

Danke auch an alle anderen#6#6#6


----------



## Bobster (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Gute Besserung !

Ich kann auch ein Lied davon singen...und das nicht nur einmal #d

Gerade die kleinen, feisten sind beim lösen und releasen
nicht zu unterschätzen.

Deshalb oder gerade deswegen bei mir: Landehandschuh.

...und seit dem ich den Schenkel eines 1/0ers
nicht mehr alleine aus meinem Arm bekommen habe,
nehme ich auch immer den KNIPEX Cobolt (Bolzenschneider) 
mit, welcher, wenn es darauf ankommt, unersätzlich ist !


----------



## DRU (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Gute Besserung Matze


----------



## oli (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Ich hab in Norwegen immer noch etwas mehr mit als hier am Wasser.
Da kommen noch Klammerpflaster, schon 2 mal gebraucht, Wasserstoffperoxyd, unzählige male gebraucht, damit bekommt man die kleinen entzündeten wunden super in den Griff.

Und ein kleiner Tipp, in Natoshops und auf Flohmärkten findet man die Verbandspäckchen von der Bundeswehr, die sind sogar tropensicher verpackt.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*



oli schrieb:


> ...die Verbandspäckchen von der Bundeswehr, die sind sogar tropensicher verpackt.



hab gedient, ging also ohne Flohmarkt - und dazu gab´s noch eine informative Taschenkarte "Erste Hilfe" #4


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

http://img809.*ih.us/i/user8767pic285231280748.jpg/Einen Seitenschneider sollte man immer dabei haben...

http://img809.*ih.us/i/user8767pic285231280748.jpg/


----------



## DRU (2. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

So schauts aus. Schmerzhaft mit der Fliege oder gings?


----------



## Eilenburger (2. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Ohha |bigeyes sieht sicher schlimmer aus als es ist...oder??


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Nee, eigentlich war es schlimmer als es aussah. Ich musste erstmal 200m zurück waten und teilweise über Felsen klettern mit dem Teil im Bein. Der Haken war komplett im Knie versenkt. Ich musste ihn durchstechen, was übrigens gar nicht so leicht ist. Den Widerhaken durchzudrücken war das größte Problem. Ein freundlicher Spanier hat dann den Haken mit meiner Zange durch gekniffen, dann konnte man alles einfach rausziehen.


----------



## Promachos (3. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Hallo!

Zwar kein "Durchschuss", aber eine Risswunde.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3002226&postcount=1869

Gute Besserung allen, besonders dem Maesox!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## LeineAngler93 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Was so ein kleiner Haken alles anrichten kann...#d


----------



## gypsymo (3. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Beim Barschangeln ist mir ein halbstarker 25cm Hecht auf den Wobbler geknallt und hat mir beim Hakenlösen mit einem Kopfschlag den Drilling, der nicht im Fisch hing, bis zum Anschlag tief in den Finger gehauen.
Gut, dass ich nicht allein auf dem Boot war und mich jemand zurückrudern konnte, denn allein wollte ich den aus Angst vor Infektionen nicht entfernen. 
Also leider den Angeltag beendet und ab ins Krankenhaus. Der Arzt hat mir dann 2 Betäubungsspritzen in den Finger gejagt und da er selbst Angler war, den Haken fachgerecht entfernt, wobei er auch Mühen dabei hatte - so gut war der Widerhaken.
Im Nachhinein hab ich mich geärgert, warum ich kein Video von der Löse-Prozedur gemacht hab.







Nun bin ich noch die restlichen meiner verordneten 10 Tage auf Antibiotikum, da die Wunde zu tief zum Spülen war und sich ja nichts entzünden soll. Alles ist fein verheilt, nichts ist entzündet und nichts tut mehr weh... und ich war auch die letzten beiden Tage schon wieder angeln. 


Vorsicht beim Hakenlösen!


----------



## Kark (3. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Die kleinen Hechte sind wirklich gefährlich. Die schlagen nach/während der Landung manchmal sehr heftig und nervös mit dem Kopf. Das wurde mir auch schon zum Verhängnis.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Uwe1987 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

war donnerstag auf dem edersee. haben von asel-süd aus bis zur halbinsel scheid geschleppt. direkt vor dem bootsanleger konnten wir einen 70ger hecht landen. beim abhaken schlug der hecht einmal mit dem kopf: ein haken des drillings einer 14er grandma komplett in der fingerkuppe versenkt. da der weg zurück bis nach asel recht lange dauert blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als direkt auf dem boot den haken rauszuziehen. gegen den widerhaken. und bei ner grandma sind rel. stabile haken dran... dummerweise hatten wir nur ein dreckiges handtuch dabei. ich werde mir vor dem nächsten angeltag einen kleinen verbandskasten zulegen... und einen landehandschuh...


----------



## lutz1977 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Ich denke das Problem mit den kleinen Hechten ist, das sie nicht ausgedrillt sind.
Da wir uns ja alle einen großen Hecht wünschen, ist die Schurstärke entsprechend hoch gewählt. Damit lassen sich kleine Hechte dann problemlos einfach einkurbeln.

Ich lande gerade die kleinen Hechte mit dem Nackengriff! Ich warte einfach, bis er ruhig ist ,und packe dann einfach fest (nicht zu fest) im Nacken mit der linken Hand zu. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man in der Regel den Haken schnell mit einer Arterienklemme lösen kann.
Selten muß ich eine richtige Zange nehmen. Dann nehme ich immer eine mit gebogener Spitze:http://cgi.ebay.de/KNIPEX-VDE-Flach...n_Heimwerker_Handwerkzeug&hash=item51946933c6


Habe auch immer einen kleinen Erste-Hilfe Kasten dabei! Gerade wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin! 
Als äußerst hilfreich hat sich auch mein Schweizer Messer erwiesen. Habe es immer mit einer Kette an meiner Hose. 

Gerade beim Angeln mit geflochten Schnüren kann man vom Boot aus schnell in unangenehme Situationen kommen, wenn sich die Schnur mal um einen dreht. Dann schnell das Messer raus und ab oder durchgeschnitten -sonst hätte die Geflochtene mich durchgeschnitten...


----------



## e!k (8. August 2010)

*AW: Verletzungen und Hilfe beim Angeln*

Ich werd mir sowas jetzt auch holen. Ich hab bisher ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal daran gedacht, auch wenn ich ab und zu kleinere "Unfälle" hatte. Auch keine Hechte sind mir da bisweilen zum Verhängnis geworden. Auch wenn ich dem Drilling immerausweichen konnte hat mich doch schon das eine oder andere mal die "Bezahnung" der Viecher erwischt. 
Ein anderes mal hab ich mir in den Finder geschnitten weil ich das Messer unbedingt mit einer Hand in die Schutzhülle zurückbefördern wollte und wenn ich es mir recht überlege stand ich auch damals recht ratlos in der Gegend rum, da es recht stark am bluten war.


----------

